# Guess which guitar I'm getting



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Well I getting my new guitar tomorrow, well it's used. I'm really looking forward to it. I thought it would be fun for everyone to guess what I'm getting. I did post the other day what I was getting but the post is forever lost. I'll post a picture when I get it tomorrow night. Have fun. :banana:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going with Ibanez. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> I thought it would be fun for everyone to guess what I'm getting. :banana:


So why do you have a box for nothing if you are getting a guitar:sport-smiley-002:

I vote Kay.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I voted for Ibanez, even though I have no clue!


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

i guess we can rule out "nothing"
im going with the SG based on ur current guitars


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hmmmmmm :wave:



I didn't vote that would be cheatzoring


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

I pick the LP


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I voted Tele..having a PSR you don't need a LP...having a Jaguare, close to a strat, so Tele.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> So why do you have a box for nothing if you are getting a guitar:sport-smiley-002:
> 
> I vote Kay.


I always like having a random choice for people who don't care.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

keto said:


> Hmmmmmm :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote that would be cheatzoring



Yes that would be cheating. :smile: See you tonight. If anyone hasn't figured it out I buying the guitar from keto.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

My guess is you fell for a Telecaster!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Delivery delayed due to miserable road conditions in Alberta


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ha..........I was right..........maybe.........I think.........or not...........to be continued.................


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have the other bases covered, I'm going with the best, *Telecaster!* *Male neck* Ultimate colour *Blonde*

:rockon:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

3 way tie so far and Ibanez 1 behind. As keto posted he couldn't come down due to the bad driving conditions. Anyone who live in Calgary and Edmonton knew how bad it was today. So I guess I'll keep this going till keto is able to drive to Calgary with it on Monday. 

I guess I give a hint......


IT'S RED AND HAVE 2 PICKUPS 

:rockon:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ha..........I was right..........maybe.........I think.........or not...........to be continued.................


What was your guess?


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> 3 way tie so far and Ibanez 1 behind. As keto posted he couldn't come down due to the bad driving conditions. Anyone who live in Calgary and Edmonton knew how bad it was today. So I guess I'll keep this going till keto is able to drive to Calgary with it on Monday.
> 
> I guess I give a hint......
> 
> ...


SG? :smile:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> SG? :smile:


What makes you think that?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> What makes you think that?


I stand by Telecaster!


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> I stand by Telecaster!


Well you'll have to wait till Monday. :smile:

I'm actually depressed right now. I was so looking forward to playing my new guitar tonight .:frown:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ophidian said:


> I guess I give a hint......
> IT'S RED AND HAVE 2 PICKUPS
> :rockon:


Red? I thought it was sunburst


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nope! It happened in a thread that got toasted in The Great Crash of '08. Which the Les was too, but this was something different.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I don't have that kind of money for a guitar.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sure hope you enjoy your new Ibby....lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epiphone SG G400. There.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Epiphone SG G400. There.


Yup. I agree.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Epiphone SG G400. There.


You think so hey


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i agree epi sg


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> You think so hey


Yeah, I think so. Wadda y' want t' do aboudit! :sport-smiley-002:



:wink:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

You're getting that killer R0?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Obviously, the man's getting a real guitar, an Ibanez Artcore.:smile:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, I think so. Wadda y' want t' do aboudit! :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


Oh that hurts


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

The one on the link below maybe?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blogitech/2905132997/in/set-72157608306354351/

J/K :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

You know I never played guitar hero. I've never even tried the game.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Red and has two pickups


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If it's not an Epi SG, is it one of these ???










kkjuw


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

If it isn't a Les paul it should be cause that's what I voted for:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Do we see pictures of that Red Telecaster er what???? 9kkhhd


Mike


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I ended up voting 'nothing'. For personal reasons the deal isn't going to happen. It's all good :wave:

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

... wasteofbandwidthyaya


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well Mr. Ophidian, what DID your get ????


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Did he get it yet?*


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

:2guns: Have we been Duped?? :2guns:

9kkhhd


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

How anti-climatic..


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I nominate this thread for "Worst thread of 2008" award.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I voted for "nothing"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe he got a Wangcaster and was too embarrassed to say so.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I mentioned a page or 2 back, he had some unfortunate circumstances and couldn't complete. No hard feelings and it may yet come to pass. It's my son's Epi SG400. 

Now shush, you! (plural) :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

deleted post


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> I ended up voting 'nothing'. For personal reasons the deal isn't going to happen. It's all good :wave:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


This. Pay attention!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I did read that but I didn't clue in cuz I didn't know who he was trading with. Oh well, plenty of Sg's in the sea..


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

WOW I should get on the forums more. Well here's what happen had a line on a SG from Keto and his was going to drive down with it then the weather turned to shit and the roads here were very bad and he couldn't come down till after Christmas and do to me helping some people just before Christmas I couldn't spring for it when he came down after Christmas. 

So I'm still looking for a SG.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> So I'm still looking for a SG.


An SG! I knew it! Sorry you weren't able to get it. Like someone said, there are enough around.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'll be back in Calgary mid to late next week :smile:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

No Way!!!! I sent you a PM.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I'll be back in Calgary mid to late next week :smile:


Any other gear you may have for sale?


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Well life throws a curve ball sometimes. I was going to get a SG but my wife was working on something else for me. So my new guitar is................................











Fender Straight Six


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> Any other gear you may have for sale?


Just my R0, been in the 4sale section for a couple weeks now. The SG is my son's and is available but not advertised.

Oph - congrats, cool looking Strat!


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

That is pretty nice Ophidian. Enjoy and have fun sdsre


----------

